# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Metabool Syndroom - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Metabool Syndroom*

Van een Metabool Syndroom wordt onder anderen gesproken als je een zwaarlijvige buikomtrek (Abdominale obesitas) hebt. Bij mannen is dit groter dan 94 cm en bij vrouwen groter dan 80 cm. Daarnaast heb je dan een verhoogd cholesterol, een hoge bloeddruk en suikerziekte. Ook kan er een verhoogde eiwituitscheiding zijn in de urine. Drie van deze vijf symptomen is nodig om te volstaan aan een Metabool Syndroom.

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is te vinden in ongezond en veel eten in combinatie met weinig beweging. Een verstoord dag- en nachtritme kan meehelpen om het syndroom te ontwikkelen. Hierdoor kan je stofwisseling ontregeld worden, je biologische klok kan aangetast worden en hart-en vaatproblemen krijgen. Je hebt dan te maken met overgewicht, maar ook met veroudering. Doch hoef je geen overgewicht te hebben om het Syndroom te hebben. Ook teveel light frisdrank drinken of overmatig alcoholgebruik op jonge leeftijd kunnen het Metabool Syndroom als gevolg hebben. 

*Onderzoek*
Om te weten of je een Metabool Syndroom hebt kun je enkele onderzoeken doen. Zo kun je je tailleomtrek meten. Bij mannen is dit groter dan 94 cm en bij vrouwen groter dan 80 cm. 

Ook kun je de glycemie laten meten door een bloedonderzoek te laten doen. Hierdoor kun je erachter komen hoe je suikergehalte is in het bloed en of je diabetes hebt. De glycemie mag dan niet hoger zijn dan 1,10 g/l. Bij het bloedonderzoek kun je ook meten hoe je HDL-cholesterolgehalte is, bij mannen moet deze hoger zijn dan 0,40 g/l en bij vrouwen hoger dan 0,50 g/l. Daarnaast wordt er het triglyceridengehalte (ook voor de cholerserol) gemeten en deze moet niet hoger zijn dan 1,50 g/l.

Je kunt de bloeddruk het beste laten meten in de artsenpraktijk. Bij een Metabool Syndroom kan het beste het eerste cijfer lager dan 14 en het tweede cijfer lager dan een 8,5 zijn. Het beste is om met drie afspraken de meting te herhalen. Dit om de resultaten duidelijk vast te kunnen stellen. 

*Behandeling*
Elke risico kan afzonderlijk aangepakt worden. Zo kan er gestart worden met meer beweging. Uiteindelijk is de richtlijn om 2,5 uur per week te bewegen. Stoppen met roken is voor de behandeling aan te raden. Daarnaast is een caloriebeperkt of een koolhydraatbeperkt dieet aan te raden. Het dag-en nachtritme dient hersteld te worden. Voor medicatie kun je kijken naar bloeddrukverlagers, bloedsuikerverlagers en cholesterolverlagers.

Bronnen:
gezondheid.be 
e-gezondheid.be 
nl.wikipedia.org

----------


## willem42

Beste Agnes
Ik herken dit ,momenteel onder handen uroloog met testosteron kuur,heb daardoor een enorme hangbuik gekregen.
Mijn gewicht momenteel 170 kg,ben in de afgelopen jaren door in ziekenhuis afvalkuur gedaan en andere klinieken of iets anders ,daardoor 60 kg afgevallen,nu weer op bovenstaand gewicht terug.
Weet ondertussen wat ik wel of niet mag eten.
met vr gr willem42.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor je post Willem!

Gelukkig weet je wat je mag eten en wat best niet.
Helaas wordt je van veel medicatie of medische kuren dikker...wat niet fijn is, maar je kunt er niet veel aan doen!

Sterkte met de kuur en het eventueel weer afvallen erna!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga binnenkort 's vragen aan m'n huisartse om me te 'testen' op dat metaboolsyndroom ... vrees dat de uitslag positief zal zijn; dan gaan we daar aan moeten werken hé!!  :Wink:

----------

